# Tivo2Go, proper folder organization!



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

One of the best 'features' about Tivo is the desktop/Tivo2Go application. Files can be moved from the tivo to the PC, which is good.

The downside to this is when you have individuals, such as myself, who organize video files properly. Proper organization goes something like this (at least to me)
Show (Folder) -> Season (Folder) -> episode (File)

So, everything isn't just shown as ONE list. This is how it's stored on my hard drive @ home, so I can go in, pull up X show of X season quick and painlessly.

The problem is that Tivo ignores this, and shows everything as Episode (file), which makes searching through shows just impossible.

Please, for the love of GOD, add some proper sorting into things here. If a user has something as a 'folder', don't just blindly include it as a 'file', recognize it's a 'folder', and display it as such, allowing the USER to go through it, and browse it if they choose.

PyTivo, doesn't work worth a damn on vista, so that's not an option
Galleon, close, but I shouldn't HAVE to have secondary software to do this! This is what Tivo is paid to do. Is it THAT complicated to display proper structure and organization, according to how the USER wants things? Why, for the love of gods must you throw everything into one 'batch' display?


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

wow. I was just ready to post the exact same issue I have w/ TiVo2Go (TiVo Desktop). I totally agree with you. 

They should at least have sub folders where all your 7 Oprah episodes are in one folder & your 5 Jay Leno episodes are in another folder and so on...

At least have it like they do on the "Now Playing List" on Tivo where you can group all the shows.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

twhiting9275 said:


> PyTivo, doesn't work worth a damn on vista, so that's not an option Galleon, close, but I shouldn't HAVE to have secondary software to do this!


I agree that TD should _show_ the subfolders, but I disagree about pyTivo on Vista. I think there are quite a few people using it without a problem. If you're having issues, you might want to check out the pyTivo thread here, or the pyTivo discussion forums. The subfolders work great in pyTivo.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

PyTivo may work well enough on Vista, but I've got too much to do to try to manually configure it. This would be the same on XP, or anywhere elsse. I just flat out don't have the time to spend trying to figure out a configuration file because the author doesn't want to put something together that's user friendly.

Galleon is getting to be the same way any more, unfortunately. Really, all I need to do is point something to storage, and have it properly display folders that are inside of it. You'd think I was asking for a miracle, or my own holiday. Galleon simply loops everything over and over and over again. Pytivo won't even startup on Vista.

Understandably, pytivo and galleon are projects that aren't paid, but Tivo customers actually PAY for service and development. For Tivo to just lump everything here into one, without displaying folders, as they are on the host, that's a major issue, and a huge oversight on Tivo's part.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

twhiting9275 said:


> I just flat out don't have the time to spend trying to figure out a configuration file because the author doesn't want to put something together that's user friendly.


Again I'm not trying to push you towards pyTiVo, and I run it on Linux, but someone wrote a Windows Installer for pyTiVo that does all the configuration for you (no need to manually edit the .conf file).


----------



## ricocarlos (Apr 30, 2007)

Windracer, do you know the link so I can download that pre-configured pytivo?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out this post on the pyTivo forum:

http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/viewtopic.php?p=578#578


----------

